# Screen Printing Classes in MICHIGAN



## madesigns11 (Mar 15, 2012)

I am looking in any area of Michigan for a screen printing class or anything I can learn hands on a better 'feel' in the screen printing world.
It can be right outside of Michigan. I'm willing to drive a ways.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

There's a banner at the top of this page. Atlas Screen Supply hosts one in IL Chicago area. Don't know where you are in MI. You might check One Stop in Grand Rapids. They're a supplier/wholesaler and they have events and stuff.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Mar 23, 2012)

I am also in Michigan and am always intrested in learning new "tricks" of the trade. Besides Universities, I am also curious if anyone has seen or attended workshops in Michigan.


----------



## mfran (Jan 3, 2013)

I live in Michigan and have been looking for a screen printing class as well in the area I recently found the following (looking into) and wanted to share (hopes it turns out to be positive for you) 

www.[B]youtube.com/watch[/B]?*v*=*09VbEFKLSAY*


----------



## ApeShirt Apparel (Jan 4, 2013)

Check Screen Printing Supplies & Equipment; Michigan, Illinois, Ohio | One Source Michigan

2 weeks ago I took a 2 day (8 hours each) course in Lansing. I believe they also had 1 in the Flint area. It may be a little while until they offer another one. I need to go there to get supplies soon so I can try to remember to ask.

The course was awesome. I started printing 6 months ago and it was still very informative, fun, and helpful. I saw a difference in my first print after the class. Plus we got tons of printed shirts that we did while there and some supplies to take with us.


----------



## mfran (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks so much for the information on the class...will check into asap (and if you get any additional info, please let me know). This info is extremely helpful..thanks again.


----------



## ApeShirt Apparel (Jan 4, 2013)

Ok, I just stopped into the Lansing location. They said they may have another class next month. Send them an email @ [email protected] and they said they will keep you up to date. 
The 2 days were fun and they provided lunch  If you go, tell them Greg from ApeShirt Apparel Printing sent you. Just so they know I thought highly enough to refer the class.


----------



## mfran (Jan 3, 2013)

Myself and a friend will attend and I will most definitely be sure that we both use you as a referral. THANKS A BUNCH1


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

There are some great workshops and classes at ISS, but you'll have to travel.


----------



## mfran (Jan 3, 2013)

Where is ISS located?


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

In about a week it's in Long Beach, then in March it's in Atlantic City. 

You missed out on a local one, last May it was in Columbus, OH.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

The ISS show is in Orlando Fl. one or two weeks before AC. 

Also, I read about 4 of you want a class. Contact each other, then contact One Source and ask them if they'll move the class up since you have 4 people. 

I'd be willing to meet you have way if you got about 4 or more people? I'm in NJ


----------



## ApeShirt Apparel (Jan 4, 2013)

Paul has a good point. When I was talking with OneSource today he mentioned they were thinking about a class this month but so far didn't have enough people interested. Maybe you could get them to do one this month if they have enough participants. We had 7 in my workshop.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

What are any of you interested wanting to learn specifically. If you already know the basics and want to learn something specialty printing or just need the basics pay for what is used and your more than welcome to schedule a visit to my shop. It's nothing fancy a 16x20 garage. My equipment 6/6 M&R Sidewinder. 12 ft Lawson conveyor dryer. 2 exposure units 1 vacuum 1 compression florescent. dIY washout booth. Use all Newman frames. Photopolymer emulsion is used for all types of printing. (Diazo available by request). New(used) Newman table next week. I have always done the frames manually or with a manual table so if you want to learn the frames manually. I also usually have a few frames available if you want to add to your shop.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Okay guys you have three opportunities there. Step up and make a decision. 

Secure the opportunity before everyone gets busy. 

I have a several jobs during the week, but come late February to Early Fall I have several a day. Don't know how busy the others get.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm interested! i'm in Michigan! count me in! I will try to bring my wife along. I'm looking to learn the basics, I'm already familiar with the graphic part of screen printing, but I do see a future class in color separation in Photoshop on the horizon, but yes count me in, I just email onesource myself!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Okay, now you have four or five people interested. 

How much does the local company charge?


----------



## Flavored Threads (Jun 20, 2012)

Here is more info on that class in lansing. Steve is a great guy with tons of experience.
February 22 & 23 9:00 a.m. - 4:30 p.m.􀀀
Sign & Screen Printing Supplies / Equipment􀀀
4420 Elms Rd.􀀀
Swartz Creek, MI 48473􀀀
810-635-8844􀀀
Toll Free: 800-241-0453􀀀
3240 W. Saint Joseph􀀀
Lansing, MI 48917􀀀
517-977-0080􀀀
www.onesourcemichigan.com􀀀
One Source will offer a hands-on Screen Printing School at:􀀀
3240 W Saint Joseph / Lansing / Ph: 517-977-0080􀀀
Tips and Tricks from 29 year Screen Printing veteran Steve Monroe. This􀀀
two day class will be limited to only 6 people to ensure all will get proper􀀀
hands-on training and advice. The price for this class is $350 per person.􀀀
Class will begin at 9:00 a.m and end at 4:30 p.m. / Lunch will be provided.􀀀

Check out Steve's youtube channel too


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Flavored Threads said:


> Here is more info on that class in lansing. Steve is a great guy with tons of experience.
> February 22 & 23 9:00 a.m. - 4:30 p.m.􀀀
> Sign & Screen Printing Supplies / Equipment􀀀
> 4420 Elms Rd.􀀀
> ...



+1 for One Source - They are awesome. I don't know Steve but everyone at One Source is knowledgeable and friendly.


----------



## ApeShirt Apparel (Jan 4, 2013)

headfirst said:


> +1 for One Source - They are awesome. I don't know Steve but everyone at One Source is knowledgeable and friendly.


Steve is a cool dude. He's entertaining and has some good stories. He owns a screen printing shop about 100 yards from where the class is held in Lansing.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I will be at this class. Looking forward to it, especially the emulsion part. I really want to master emulsion because I plan to go strictly automation and skip pass the manual part.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Even though the class is expensive it's well worth taking a screen printing class. 

Years ago, I only need to confirm the hands on. I was already doing screen printing on my own, but sometimes things didn't work. I didn't know why, even after asking people on this forum. So I took the class and was able to practice and ask many questions. 

Ryonet also has classes around the country.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't think the class is expensive compared to the cost I was getting from other classes in other states. To take a class close to home at $150 cheaper, and don't have to catch a flight is pretty cool.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Don't miss the point. 

it doesn't matter what the cost is. Is well worth the training.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah I can vouch for Ryonet's classes, they're solid and they've helped tttons of people through out the years.


----------



## Jbird8891 (11 mo ago)

ApeShirt Apparel said:


> Check Screen Printing Supplies & Equipment; Michigan, Illinois, Ohio | One Source Michigan
> 
> 2 weeks ago I took a 2 day (8 hours each) course in Lansing. I believe they also had 1 in the Flint area. It may be a little while until they offer another one. I need to go there to get supplies soon so I can try to remember to ask.
> 
> The course was awesome. I started printing 6 months ago and it was still very informative, fun, and helpful. I saw a difference in my first print after the class. Plus we got tons of printed shirts that we did while there and some supplies to take with us.


Can you say where you took this class?


----------

